

Noob German – German pronunciation trainer - gwintrob
https://noobgerman.com/

======
dewey
There's no mention that it's just ~10 words you are getting from signing up,
once you are done with that you are prompted to upgrade ($18 for the next 370
sounds). Apart from that there were also a bunch of duplicates in the free ~10
words you see after signing up. ("kalte" was probably asked 4 times)

I don't know if it's OP's site but I'd include a demo that is actually usable
without signing up and make it obvious that it's not "free".

~~~
gwintrob
Thanks! The upgrade is mentioned on the homepage, but we should probably offer
unlimited usage until you've used it a lot more.

Sorry about the duplicate "kalte". It uses basic spaced repetition and can be
sensitive if the first answers are incorrect.

~~~
dewey
Thanks for the quick reply, as a native speaker I'm probably not your target
audience but I'd just include a /pricing section to make that clear. That's
usually the first thing I check if there's a new service and there's no
mention of "pricing", "payment" on the homepage. Took me a while to spot it in
the "Comprehensive" section.

